# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  نكت اردنية على كيفك (مش طبيعيه)تحشيش

## Ahmad zo3bi

مرة واحد اشترك بمسابقة اسرع رسمة اجا رسم نقطة, حكولو ايش هاي؟ حكالهم: هاظا فيل جاي من بعيد 

===============================================

استاذ انجليزي قال لصعيدي ضع كلمة dog في جملة مفيدة قال الصعيدي dog يا مزيكا 

===============================================
فيه خمسة بخلاء دخلوا مقهى فطلبوا كوب عصير وخمسة مصاصات


===============================================
عجوزتين بدهم يتزوجوا حطوا اعلان تزوج واحدة واحصل على الثانية مجانا 


===============================================

مره جمل حشر 10غنمات باللزاويه بقلهن مين الحقيره اللي قالت اجا ابو شلطيف

===============================================
شو وجه الشبه بين اميركا وبامبرز؟
الاثنين مسيطرين على الوضع تمام 


===============================================
في واحد بده يعمل عمليه انتحاريه، وقف وسط 50 يهودي ونحر حاله، ماتوا (7) من الضحك. 

===============================================

محمد راح يشتري سياره سريعه، حكالو صاحب السياره هاي اول ثاني ثالث زالا انته طاير على المريخ، فعلا مشي في السياره وعمل حادث ، نقلوه على المستشفى، شافهم كلهم لابسين ابيض، سالوه: مين انته؟ حكالهم : محمد كوكب الارض. 


===============================================

new 2007

==================================================
وحده دخلت الحمام وإتصلت في جوزها عشان تفحصه, رد عليها وقالها: 
إتصلي بعدين , البقره في الحمام.

==================================================


على عيد ميلاد واحد من اصحابوا في المدينه بعد ما خلص من عيد الميلاد قال البدوي يا الربع ترى عيد ميلادكوا بكره عندي


================================================== ======


شيخ محشش بخطب في الناس : من شدة الفجور أصبحنا الفاجرات يخرجن ب 400 دينار ... نط واحد وقال : أنا بقول ب 700 دينار ... فرد الشيخ مبتسما : ذلك مع المبيت يا ولدي


================================================== =======


طنطات عملوا بعمان مظاهره ضد الحرب على العراق وحملوا لافته مكتوب عليها بوش عن جد بلا بياخه

==============================================


في واحد وقع في خلاط الأسمنت طلع منه
قال يخرب بيت الملاهي

================================================


الاستاذ بيحكي لطلاب: الحاسس حالوا غبي يوأف 
فوأف ولد 
الاستاذ:ليش حاسس حالك غبي 
التلميذ :اشفقت عليك اضل واقف لحالك

==================================================


محشش متردد يقطع الشارع راح قطعه فدعسته سيارة فقال: وشرفي كنت عارف
================================================== =====


واحد مسطول جاي على باله يتمسخر , اشترى لامه عصفورين ! واحد قاعد يغرد والثاني ساكت.. سالته امه ليش الثاني ساكت؟؟ 

قالها هذاالملحن

================================================== =


واحد ماشي ورا وحده قال الحلوه وراها مشوار؟ قالت لا الحلوه وراها حمار
مرة واحد من كتر ما خسر بالبورصه مرض 
راح لعند الدكتور قام قله الدكتور : ياالهي ضغطك وصل 70 
قله المريض : بيع بيع

================================================== ===

واحد يغازل زوجته قالها حبي انتي لوكنتي في الهند كان عبدوكي
قالت بدلع::::: يعني انا ملاك؟
قالها لا عمري بقره
================================================== =


واحد بيقول لخطيبته لما ازمرلك بتنزلي قالتله انتا شريت سيارة قالها لا شريت زميرة

----------


## ابن الاردن

نكت حلوه شغل تلفونات بس اذا فيه نكت تنكيس لا تقصر

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  حلوين يا احمد واكتر شي عجبني

عجوزتين بدهم يتزوجوا حطوا اعلان تزوج واحدة واحصل على الثانية مجانا


===============================================

مره جمل حشر 10غنمات باللزاويه بقلهن مين الحقيره اللي قالت اجا ابو شلطيف

يسلموووو

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

تحشيش

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه

حلواااات

----------


## mylife079

حلوين احمد 

شكرا كتير يا صديقي

----------


## مدحت

الاستاذ بيحكي لطلاب: الحاسس حالوا غبي يوأف 
فوأف ولد 
الاستاذ:ليش حاسس حالك غبي 
التلميذ :اشفقت عليك اضل واقف لحالك


طنطات عملوا بعمان مظاهره ضد الحرب على العراق وحملوا لافته مكتوب عليها بوش عن جد بلا بياخه


مشكور جدا يا احمد  حلوين

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلمو احمد على النكت الحلوة  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

مره جمل حشر 10غنمات باللزاويه بقلهن مين الحقيره اللي قالت اجا ابو شلطيف

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

هههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووو

----------


## سوار &

[ :Bl (12):

----------


## سوار &

:Eh S(15):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

حلوين  واكتر شي عجبني

استاذ انجليزي قال لصعيدي ضع كلمة dog في جملة مفيدة قال الصعيدي dog يا مزيكا

----------


## عاشقة الاردن1

مره فيه زلمه غني بخيل سال مرته شو هوه طبيخنا قالت زيت وزعتر صار يحكي وقال والللللللللللللللللللللل  طبختين

----------

